# ICD10 Assessment test



## Hopp (May 4, 2015)

Preparing for ICD 10 assessment test - Have Faye Brown Book but just wondering if I will need ICD 10 Code book     I don't even think they have
been released yet        Does anyone know??   
Deb, CPC


----------



## mhstrauss (May 4, 2015)

Hopp said:


> Preparing for ICD 10 assessment test - Have Faye Brown Book but just wondering if I will need ICD 10 Code book     I don't even think they have
> been released yet        Does anyone know??
> Deb, CPC




You will need an ICD-10 book. There have been draft editions out for several years now...others are passing the ICD-10 proficiency test using the draft copies with no problems. I am using one--just haven't taken the test yet!


----------



## mitchellde (May 4, 2015)

Yes you can purchase ICD-10 CM code books.  The 2015 version has been out for awhile now.   You will need a 2016 version for 10/01/15 implementation.  Yes you need a code book to be able to take the exam.


----------



## ktonnu (May 17, 2015)

What happened after u pass the icd10 assessment? Meaning certificate or anything? Or how do AAPC know we pass? Any posting to our accounts? Please advise if anyone know this answer. My work place need proof that we pass so they can reimburse.. Please help


----------



## mitchellde (May 17, 2015)

There was a certificate once it was graded and indicated you passed, it popped up and I printed it out.


----------

